# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Τελικά το τιμπραδο είναι ένα - κάποιες ερωτήσεις που ζητούν απαντήσεις

## jimk1

Καλησπέρα τον τελευταίο καιρό ασχολούμαι με αυτήν την όμορφη ράτσα φωνής  μου έχουν δημιουργηθεί κάποιες απορίες, η σημαντικότερη από όλες είναι οι εξής τελικά από τις τρεις υποκατηγορίες αν μπορούμε να το πούμε έτσι τελικά γίναμε δύο μήπως τον τελευταίο καιρό γίνεται μία προσπάθεια το γνήσιο τιμπραδο να είναι μόνο το classico.Σ σε μένα που δεν είμαι φανατικός με τις τιμπρε στα πουλιά μου υπάρχει χώρος.Στη  στη συνέχεια της συζήτησης εάν υπάρξει θα ήθελα και κάποιες άλλες απαντήσεις για να ξέρω τελικά πού βαδίζω στο χόμπι.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη η ισχύουσα (επικρατούσα) άποψη είναι ότι το καναρίνι Τιμπράντο είναι ένα . Οι τρεις κατηγορίες που αναφέρονται είναι προσδιοριστικές και μόνο του τραγουδιού  ,  που αποδίδει  το πουλί κάθε υποκατηγορίας . Εάν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου διάβασα τώρα τελευταία , πως στην Ισπανία γίνονται ενέργειες να δαχωριστούν οι τρείς κατηγορίες σαν ανεξάρτητες  ράτσες , με μόνο κριτήριο την φωνή . Δεν θυμάμαι όμως που το είδα να σου βάλω τον σύνδεσμο . Πάντως θεωρώ ότι άδολα και με γνώμονα την μεγάλη αγάπη που έχουν οι εκτροφείς στα πουλιά που εκτρέφουν , όσες συζητήσεις και να γίνουν σχετικά ( εάν θυμάμαι καλά παρόμοια έχει γίνει και στην παρέα μας ) δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει συμφωνία απόψεων . Ο σοφός λαός έλεγε σχετικά ... περι ορέξεως ...  καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## stefos

Με το όσο ασχοληθκα (περίπου 2 χρόνια) , διαφωνω κάθετα ότι το τιμπραντο είναι ένα!!!!!

Οι τρεις κατηγορίες έχουν μεγάλες διαφορές (χωρίς να ξέρω από νότες τόσο καλα) τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου αυτιά !
Ξεκίνησα με κλασσικό γρήγορα όμως στραφηκα στα ημισυνεχομενα .
Στα γούστα μου ήταν πιο ευηχα .

Τέλος τα ασυνεχες τα θεωρώ τελείως άλλο είδος από τις δύο πρώτες κατηγορίες που σίγουρα έχουν κάποια σχέση μεταξύ τους 

Καλοπροαίρετα πάντα και χωρίς να θέλω να υποβαθμισω κάποια από τις τρεις τόσο διαφορετικές κατηγορίες 

Για παράδειγμα ακούστε κλασσικό πουλιά και ακούστε πουλιά του ernesto ramos .........
Ακραίο παράδειγμα αλλά το θέτω έτσι για να δούμε την διαφορά 
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.......

----------


## jk21

Περιμενα λιγες μερες να δω τοποθετησεις και αλλων μελων , κυριως οργανωμενων αλλα δεν τις ειδα 

Να σου πω λοιπον Στεφανε ...

Δεν ξερω αν τα discontinue εχουν προελθει καθαρα απο τα timbrado classico ή intermediate με σταδιακη αφαιρεση μεσω διδασκαλιας και επιλογης γεννητορων που τυχαινει να μην αποδιδουν τις συνεχομενες νοτες μετα απο αυτο , αλλα αν αυτο ισχυει , τοτε και αυτα ασχετα τι λενε ,που δεν περιεχει καθολου την νοτα timbre  , εχουν αιμα τιμπραντο .Aν αυτα στη συνεχεια δινουν απογονους που αν δεν εκπαιδευτουν , ξαναρχινανε να βγαζουν εστω και λιγες συνεχομενες νοτες , τοτε ειναι timbrado ειτε το θελουν ειτε δεν το θελουν οι κατοχοι τους .Αν δεν αποδιδουν πια ουτε οι ανεκπαιδευτοι απογονοι τους συνεχομενες νοτες , τοτε μπορει να ειχαν σχεση με το αρχικο καναρινι τιμπραντο ,αλλα εχουμε πια μια νεα ρατσα . Ας την ονομασουν οι δημιουργοι τους ,  οπως εκεινοι νομιζουν .Τιμπραντο χωρις να μπορουν να πουνε τιμπρες , οταν βγαζουν οτι εχουν γενετικα μεσα τους και οχι δασκαλεμενα , δεν μπορει να λεγονται 


Τα classico και τα intemediate , μπορει οι κατοχοι τους να μην θελουν να θεωρουνται και τα δυο τιμπραντο , για ιδιοτελεις και ανιδιοτελεις λογους , αλλα ειναι . Οσο ειναι κοκκινα και τα εντονα και τα χιονε . Δεν εχουν ξεχωρο προγονο , δεν εχουν δεχθει επιμιξιες . Αν στην ισπανια την διαφορα αποδοσης σε ρυθμο των ηχων τους και τον εμπλουτισμο με δασκαλεμα σε καποιες νοτες οι ηγετες των δυο ομοσπονδιων της Ισπανιας βρηκαν να εκμεταλλευτουνε , για να υπαρχουν σε δυο ομοσπονδιες και να ειναι περισσοτεροι οι συλλογοι και οι καρεκλες , αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι τα πουλια ειναι αλλης ρατσας .Ουτε στεκει οτι με την μια ή την αλλη φυσσα της καθε ομοσπονδιας δεν βαθμολογουνται σωστα τα πουλια και των δυο γραμμων . Πουλια classico με πλουσιο ρεπερτοριο , οχι μονο συνεχομενων νοτων μπορουν να βαθμολογηθουν καλα και με φυσσα fosde οπως και intemediate που δεν τα εχουν οδηγησει σε απωλεια του συνεχομενου ρεπερτοριου οι εκτροφεις με επιλογη γεννητορων και δασκαλεμα , θα παρουν καλη βαθμολογια και με foe αφου καποιες νοτες που τα πουλια αυτα εχουν , βαθμολογουνται με υψηλη βαθμολογια στη foe .Aλλα και αυτο να μην ισχυει , για ποιο λογο σε ενα κοινο πρωταθλημα με δυο κατηγοριες πουλιων , να μην εχουμε ξεχωρη βαθμολογηση με ξεχωρη φυσσα; Πρεπει η διαγωνιστικη κατηγορια να ειναι μια; ή μηπως αν θελουν να υπαρξει μια νεα φυσσα που να βγαζει σιγουρα δικαιη βαθμολογια στα πουλια και των δυο κατευθυνσεων , δεν μπορουν να την δημιουργησουν ; Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν θελουν , γιατι στηριζουν τις εκει συλλογικες τους διαφορες ,ασχετες συχνα με το ρεπερτοριο των πουλιων , στην ψευτικη δικαιολογια διαφωνιας για το ποιο ειναι το original και ποιο δεν ειναι το τιμπραντο . Διαφορες που εδω στην Ελλαδα αντι  να τις βαλουν στην ακρη και να κανουν πρωταθλημα πραγματικα πανελληνιο και με κριτες ισως και των δυο ομοσπονδιων , τις αναπαραγαγουν για λογους ευνοητους ... εχω βαρεθει να βλεπω συλλογους να χωριζονται για να δημιουργηθει κατι νεο , ξεχωριστο που θα φερει νεα ορνιθοκουλτουρα και παλι να βλεπω τα ιδια και τα ιδια ....

----------


## tasos-mo

Nα αναφερω εξ αρχης οτι δεν γνωριζω και πολλα για την συγκεκριμενη  ρατσα, αν θελαν ''καποιοι'' να δημιουργησουν κατι καινουργιο, δυστυχως ή  ευτυχως υπαρχει ενας κοινα αποδεκτος γνωμονας ο οποιος λεγεται κανονες  της COM(που υποτιθεται πρεπει να τηρειται απο ολους) και ο οποιος  προβλεπει καποια διαδικασια ως προς την  αναγνωριση καινουργιας ρατσας  κτλ.. οποτε οποιος θελει ενεργει αντιστοιχα. Δημητρη συμφωνω μαζι σου  δεν θελουν προφανως να δημιουργησουν κατι τετοιο.

----------


## jk21

Ως προς την γραμμη των ασυνεχων πουλιων , υπαρχει κινηση ηδη για δημιουργια νεας ρατσας και νομιζω υπαρχει και ξεχωρη ομοσπονδια

----------


## tasos-mo

Aυτο παλι ρε Δημητρη που δεν ειναι ολοι κατω απο μια σκεπη και υπαρχουν διαφορετικες ομοσπονδιες κτλ δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω,αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι της παρουσης..

----------


## jk21

εδω εχει δυο ομοσπονδιες η μια σταλια Ελλαδα ... δεν θα εχει η Ισπανια;

----------


## panos70

Οποιος θελει να μαθει πραγματικα τι ειναι το καναρινι τιμπραντο δεν εχει παρα να παει σε ενα σεμιναριο που γινεται κα τα καιρους απο τους συλλογους και τον δυο ομοσπονδιων , στη μια ομοσπονδια βρεθηκα , ακουσα  ρωτησα και εμαθα πολλα πραγματα επανω στη συγκεκριμενη  ρατσα, παρολες τις διαφορες που εχουν οι δυο ομοσπονδιες συμφωνουν και οι δυο σε ενα πραγμα οτι το καναρινι τιμπραντο ειναι ενα  και αυτο που το χαρακτηριζει ειναι το διαφορετικο του ρεπερτοροιο και το πως θελει η καθε ομοσπονδια να κελαηδαει, το γιατι εχουν ομως διαφορετικο ρεπερτοροιο και το πως εγινε αυτο , στο καθε ειδος ,ειναι αυτο που διαβασα ποιο πανω οτι προηλθε απο επιλεκτικα ζευγαρωματα ωστε  να προσπαθησουν να αφαιρεσουν καποιους ηχους που δεν τους ηθελαν ,δλδ πηραν πουλια που ειχαν φτωχες τιμπρες και τα ζευγαρωναν μεταξυ τους και με την παροδο του χρονου ( σε δεκαετιες κι οχι σε ενα δυο χρονια) τις εχασαν η δεν τις εχουν σχεδον καθολου , μετα ειδαν ποια πουλια ειναι λιγο ποιο αργα απο τα αλλα και παλι με επιλεκτικα ζευγαρωματα και παροδο χρονων δημιουργηθηκαν τα ημισυνεχομενα, καποιοι ηταν φανατικοι με αυτο το νεο ειδος και προσπαθησαν να το εξελιξουν βαση της επιλογης τους και καποιοι με το παλιο κλασικο ειδος  που το ηθελαν γρηγορο και με πολλες τιμπρες, ,μετα απο πολλες συζητησεις και εντασεις  εφτασαν σε διχασμο, ετσι δημιουργηθηκαν  οι δυο ομοσπονδιες , και μιας και το τιμπραντο ειναι ενα εμπορικοτατο πουλι με πολλους λατρεις  και  πολυ χρημα να παιζεται στη συγκεκριμενη ρατσα τοσο ποιο πολυ θα μεγαλωνει και ο διχασμος τους , και οπως ακουσα εδω και κανενα χρονο, παει να δημιουργηθει και τριτη ομοσπονδια στην Ισπανια με ενα εντελως  νεο ειδος τιμπραντο που το δουλευουν εδω και λιγα χρονια, παντως οτι και να πουμε ολοι συμφωνουν οτι το καναρινι τιπραντο ειναι ενα

----------


## anonymous

> ... παντως οτι και να πουμε ολοι συμφωνουν οτι το καναρινι τιπραντο ειναι ενα


Και για την ιστορια ...  καποιοι δημοσια δηλωνουν οτι το τιμπραντο ειναι ενα, μονο που αναφερονται στο ... "οriginal"!  
Η λεξη αυτη απο μονη της πιστοποιει το ποσο πιστευουν αυτο που δημοσια δηλωνουν! :-)

----------


## panos70

Μα Γιωργο δεν ειναι αποκλειστικα δικη μου δηλωση , ειναι του επισημου συλλογου , και των δυο ομοσπονδιων , το ενα το ακουσα ζωντανα και το αλλο στο youtube ,εκτος αν εχεις εσυ να δηλωσεις κατι αλλο ........  πες μας κι εσυ την αποψη σου

και φυσικα δεν εχω λογο να διαφωνησω με τα λεγομενα τους

----------


## jk21

Η προταση << το τιμπραντο ειναι ενα  >>

μπορει να παρει δυο σημασιες ....

το τιμπραντο ειναι ενα , σε οποια γραμμη και αν ανηκει 

το τιμπραντο ειναι ενα  και ειναι αυτο , την γραμμη του οποιου εκτρεφουμε  ( τα αλλα δεν ειναι γνησια τιμπραντο )



Μην εισαι σιγουρος πανω οτι ολοι εννοουν το πρωτο

----------


## panos70

Eχεις δικιο αλλα θα περιμενω να δω και την αποψη του Γιωργου , επανω στο σιγκεκριμενο  θεμα

----------


## Labirikos

Το θέμα είναι ότι και οι Ισπανοί δεν έχουνε βγάλει ακόμα άκρη με αυτό θα βγάλουμε εμείς?Πάντως είναι τί αρέσει στον καθένα.Γιατί έχουμε να κάνουμε με γούστα του καθενός.Αυτό που λες Στέφανε να ακούσουμε πουλιά του ramos δεν έχει σχέση.Αν σου αρέσει το ένα τελείωσε δεν χρειάζεται να σε πείσει κανείς για το αντίθετο.Γιατί έτσι όπως το λες ακούστε κλάσικο και μετά ακούστε του ramos και συγκρίνετέ τα δεν έχει νόημα.Γιατί κάποιος που είναι φανατικός της μιας κατηγορίας θα σου πει εγώ του ramos τα ακούω και νομίζω ακούω σειρήνα ασθενοφόρου.Υπάρχουνε πολλοί εκτροφείς που έχουνε καλά πουλιά.Αρκεί να τα ακούσεις και όποιο σου αρέσει το παίρνεις.Προσωπικά μου αρέσουνε τα κλάσικο για τους δικούς μου λόγους.Στο αυτί του καθενός το κλάσικο ακούγεται πιο φασαριόζικο να το πω ενώ το άλλο πιο γλυκά.Επειδή όμως ξαναλέω είναι γούστα αυτά αν ήθελα να ακούσω κάτι γλυκό θα έπαιρνα τουρλί.Το τελευταίο δεν το λέω να προσβάλω τα floreo ή intermedio απλά το λέω για να φανεί ότι ο καθένας επιλέγει αυτό που του αρέσει.Από εκεί και πέρα να διαφωνούμε λες και είμαστε οπαδοί ομάδων μόνο κακό κάνει.Δεν είδα να γίνεται διαμάχη σε αυτό το forum αλλά έχουμε διαβάσει γενικότερα διαφωνίες πάνω σε αυτά.

----------


## jk21

Λαμπρο εγω αυτο που εχω πει με οσα εχω ηδη πει , ειναι οτι ασχετα απο τις διαφορες τους (ειδικα στο ρυθμο τραγουδιου ,καμμια φυσσα δεν δινει αρνητικο βαθμο αν ειναι γρηγορος ή οχι νομιζω ) τα πουλια ειναι κοινης ρατσας απλα διαφορετικες γραμμες . Αυτο που θελω επισης να μου εξηγηθει , ειναι γιατι και τα κοκκινα εντονα και τα κοκκινα χιονε ειναι ιδια ρατσα διαγωνιζομενη απλα σε διαφορετικη κατηγορια σε εκθεσεις καναρινιων χρωματος και γιατι ντε και καλα στα τιμπραντο να εχουμε αγωνες ξεχωρους ... 


Δεν δεχομαι οτι επειδη οι ισπανοι δεν το εχουν λυσει , δεν μπορουμε και μεις .Ποιοι ειναι οι Ισπανοι; αν οι δημιουργοι μιας ρατσας τρωγονται με τα ρουχα τους , για προφανεις λογους , πρεπει να το κανουμε και μεις; γιατι μια ζωη η Ελλαδα να ειναι ακολουθος; ως ποτε θα βαζουμε κοντοφθαλμους στοχους ; δεν αποδεχομαι οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε παντα οι ακολουθοι αλλα μπορουμε οι πρωτοποροι ! καθε συλλογος στην Ελλαδα πανω στο ειδος , εχει ιστορια , συνεισφορα και ολοι μαζι μπορουν .Χωριστα το μονο που μπορουν ειναι να κοκορομαχουν δημοσια ή μη και να βαθμολογουνται με 0 γιατι οι κραυγες απο τα κοκορια ουτε  στη φυσα της fosde βρισκονται ουτε τις foe

----------


## Labirikos

Εσύ καλά τα λες Δημήτρη αλλά δεν έχω εμπειρία να σου απαντήσω γιατί δεν είμαι χρόνια στο χώρο των timbrados και δεν ξέρω και πολλά.Μακάρι οι πιο έμπειροι εκτροφείς να τοποθετηθούνε επί του θέματος το οποίο έχει ενδιαφέρον.
Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω όμως και είναι άξιο σχολιασμού είναι ότι κάποιος λέει Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα Timbrado και το αναγνωρίζει μόνος του?Με ποιά φύσσα θα βαθμολογηθούνε τα πουλιά?Γιατί αν δούμε σε διαφημιστικό συλλόγων σπάνια βλέπεις για παράδειγμα 'Διαγωνισμός Timbrado κλάσικο' ή 'Διαγωνισμός Timbrado intermedio'.Όπως θέλει τα βαφτίζει ο καθένας και δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο.

----------


## stefos

Λαμπρό μάλλον δεν καταλαβες αυτά που έγραψα.....

Δεν είπα ότι τα κλασσικο είναι καλύτερα από του <<ραμος>> ή το ανάποδο!!!!

Ούτε ότι είμαι υποστηρικτής της μιας ή της άλλης γραμμής.
(Απλά εμενα μου άρεσαν τα ιντερμέδιο χωρίς να σημαίνει κάτι αυτό)

Γι αυτό αφήνω  να εννοηθεί ότι οι δύο κατηγορίες δεν έχουν *καμμια σχέση μεταξύ τους*!!!!!!!!

Όσον αφορά τα ασυνεχες εκεί δεν υπάρχει καμμία επαφή με τις άλλες δύο!!

----------


## Labirikos

Καλώς Στέφανε.Απλά έτσι το κατάλαβα από αυτό που έγραψες.Ζητώ συγνώμη λάθος μου.Βέβαια δεν μειώνω τον εκτροφέα που έγραψες.Άκουσα πριν πουλάκια του και ναι έχει ωραία πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

Λαμπρο τα πανελληνια πρωταθληματα που εχεις ακουσει να εχουν γινει ή να ειναι να γινουν , ειναι Πανελληνια ομοσπονδιακα πρωταθληματα ... Οι συλλογοι με διαφορετικη γραμμη τιμπραντο στην Ελλαδα  ειναι σε διαφορετικη ομοσπονδια , οποτε ο καθενας κανει πρωταθλημα με τη δικια του προτιμηση σε φυσα 

Καταλαβες γιατι με εχεις ακουσει να λεω , δεν εχω θεση ως οργανωμενος εκτροφεας σε μια Ελλαδα με δυο ομοσπονδιες; αν ηταν μια , θα ειχαμε πραγματικα πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα και αναγκαστικα διευθετηση του προβληματος που συζητουμε , για να μπορει να γινει αυτο ... Ομως δεν ειμαι οργανωμενος και δεν καθοριζω εγω τις επιλογες των συλλογων και ειναι δικαιωμα τους να εχουν τις δικες τους ....

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη οπως βλεπω δεν προκειτε να λυθει ποτε αυτο το θεμαμ η καθε ομοσπονδια θα υποστηριζει οτι αυτη εχει το δικιο και αυτο θα διαιωνιζεται , οπου υπαρχει  χρημα και η ομοσπονδιες βγαζουν αρκετα με το ειδος τους  γιατι να θελουν να το αλλαξουν αφου αυτοι βολευονται ;

----------


## jk21

Στην ισπανια μπορει να μην λυθει ποτε και δεν με πολυενδιαφερει η περαιτερω διαδοση των τιμπραντο εκει , αν δεν νοιαζει εκεινους 

Στην Ελλαδα ομως με ενδιαφερει , οταν ηδη ακομα και με αυτα τα προβληματα εχει μια δυναμικη μεγαλυτερη απο αλλα ειδη καναρινιων και υπαρχουν ολες οι προυποθεσεις για καλυτερες ημερες οταν δεν καθοριζει η καθε κεφαλη τις εξελιξεις αλλα οι ιδιοι οι εκτροφεις , με την ενεργο φωνη τους μεσα στους συλλογους και την απαιτηση για ενοτητα , αν αυτη ειναι η απαιτηση των εκτροφεων και οχι το να δεχονται απλα οτι τους δινεται δεδομενο .Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν η ορνιθοκουλτουρα του τοπου και οι οργανωμενοι θελουν κατι τετοιο και δεν μενουν μονο σε ευχολογια , βολευομενοι με την υπαρχουσα κατασταση . Δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που ριχνουν τις ευθυνες στις διοικησεις των συλλογων , οτι και να πρεσβευουν  αλλα στα μελη τους .

----------


## greekbull

Το όλο ζήτημα με το τιμπραντο και τις υποκατηγοριες του μου θυμιζει λίγο το Ελληνικο Τσοπανοσκυλο. Θα εξηγησω αμεσως τι εννοω. Στην ευρυτερη Ελληνικη υπαιθρο εδω και χιλιαδες χρονια υπαρχει το ελληνικο τσοπανοσκυλο. Εδω και αρκετα χρονια γινεται προσπαθεια διασωσης και διαδωσης του και ταυτοχρονα διεθνους αναγνωρισης της ρατσας. Στην πορεια επειδη μερικα ατομα της φυλης παρουσιαζαν καποιες σωματικες διαφορες ( πχ. πιο βαρια σκυλια μολοσικου τυπου μαστιφοειδη η αλλα λευκα ατομα με πιο αερινη γραμμη) η ρατσα διαχωριστηκε σε ΕΠ ( Ελληνικο Ποιμενικο) , ΛΕΤ ( Λευκο Ελληνικο Τσοπανοσκυλο) και ΜτΗ (Μολοσσος της Ηπειρου). Φυσικα πριν τον διαχωρισμο ολα ηταν Ελληνικα τσοπανοσκυλα ... μετα ομως αρχισαμε να τα λεμε μεταξυ μας με τα ξεχωριστα τους ονοματα για να καταλαβαινουμε ολοι περι τινος προκειται. Ετσι πχ σε ΛΕΤ δεν μπορουν να υπαρχει αλλο χρωμα περα απο το λευκο ή σε ΜτΗ δεν μπορει να υπαρχουν αερινες κατασκευες ... κλπ. Οπως επισης απαγορευονται μιξεις των τριων υποκατηγοριων γτ δεν εχει νοημα να γινονται. Ισα ισα πρεπει οσο περνανε τα χρονια να υπαρχει σαφης διαχωρισμος. 
  Κατι αναλογο συμβαινει και στα τιμπραντο. Οι χαρακτηρισμοι σαν κλασικο , φλορεο , ντισκοντινουο ειναι για να συνενοουμαστε στο τι αναμενουμε να ακουσουμε απο ενα πουλι. Ειμαι επισης της αποψης οτι δεν πρεπει να γινονται διασταυρωσεις αναμεσα στις γραμμες γτ περισσοτερο κακο κανουν παρα καλο. Οπως επισης και μερικες διασταυρωσεις που εγιναν με αγριο καναρινι και αυτες τις θεωρω ανουσιες. Ειναι σαν να εχεις ενα καθαρο διαμαντι επεξεργασμενο κι εσυ το χωνεις παλι μεσα στις λασπες και τα χωματα για να το ξαναγυαλισεις να ξαναγινει παλι διαμαντι. Εγω εχω πειραματιστει με τετοιου ειδους διασταυρωσεις αναμεσα στις γραμμες με απογοητευτικα αποτελεσματα. Γνωμη μου ειναι να αποφασισουμε τι μας αρεσει και να κατευθυνθουμε προς τα εκει. 
   Τα πρωτα μου εκτροφικα χρονια ερχομουν πολυ συχνα σε συγγρουση με διαφορους εκτροφεις κλασικο κι ομολογουμενως ημουν πολλες φορες εριστικος μαζι τους γτ δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω τι βρισκουν στο κλασικο ρεπερτοριο. Μετα αναλογιστηκα οτι ενας οπαδος της κλασικης μουσικης δεν μπορει να μαλωνει με εναν οπαδο της ροκ η της τζαζ μουσικης. Υπαρχει χωρος για ολους. Ετσι επαψα να ασχολουμαι με το τι κανουν οι αλλοι κι αφοσιωθηκα στο τι θελω εγω.Εχω βαλει στοχους και χρονο με το χρονο προσπαθω να τους πετυχω κι οταν τους πετυχαινω θετω νεους στοχους.
    Σχετικα με το ερωτημα αν το τιμπραντο ειναι ενα νομιζω απαντησα με το παραδειγμα με το ελληνικο τσοπανοσκυλο. Για μια πιο σφαιρικη αποψη  ριξτε και μια ματια στην ιστορια του τιμπραντο που ειχα ποσταρει πριν αρκετο καιρο. Αυτο νομιζω βοηθαει και ξεκαθαριζει τα πραγματα. Τωρα σχετικα με τις φυσες η πιο δικαια ειναι της FOCDE γτ υπαρχει αντιστοιχια στα κλασικο πουλια ... της FOE ομως δεν εχει χωρο για κατι αλλο περα απο κλασικο. Κατα FOE ισχυει το " no timbre ... no timbrado".

----------


## jk21

Να ερμηνευσω Κωστα την θεση σου δηλαδη , οτι μιλαμε για μια ρατσα με διαφορετικες κατηγοριες πια , που ομως μπορουν να διαγωνισθουν σε ενα διαγωνισμο , απλα σε διαφορετικη κατηγορια , οπως διαγωνιζονται πχ τα κοκκινα χιονε με τα κοκκινα εντονα που ανεφερα ως παραδειγμα; Αν ναι , σε αυτη την περιπτωση , θεωρεις επιτακτικη ντε και καλα και την κοινη φυσα; 

Προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι η fosde μπορει να κρινει φλορεο αλλα και classico ισαξια , αρκει ο κριτης να θελει να κρινει σωστα και οχι υποκειμενικα ως μην λατρης της μια γραμμης , ισως με μικρες αλλαγες εστω . Της foe το ιδιο για πουλια floreo , αν οι εκτροφεις floreo την ωρα που εκτρεφουν και κατεβαζουν πουλια , δεν στοχευουν να οδηγησουν σιγα σιγα την εκτροφη στην discontinue γραμμη .η discontinue γραμμη που πιθανοτατα απο οτι εχω καταλαβει , εχει προελθει και αυτη απο αρχικα κοινο αιμα , με επιλεκτικες διασταυρωσεις , σιγουρα μπορει να ανηκει και αυτη στο ιδιο ειδος πουλιου προφανεστατα , ομως τοτε τιθεται θεμα , κατα ποσο οι υπολοιποι ειναι ετοιμοι να δεχθουν νεα ονομασια στα timbrado γιατι ειναι ανοητο ενα πουλι που δεν λεει timbre και οχι μονο αυτο , αλλα οι εκτροφεις του την απεχθανονται και στοχευουν στην καθαροτητα των πουλιων τους απο αυτη , να συνεχιζετε να λεγεται timbrado .Για μενα ολα ειναι εφικτα ειτε με νεες συνθηκες κατοπιν συννενοησης των ισπανικων ομοσπονδιων (χλωμο ) που θα αλλαζαν και ευρυτερα τους κανονες της com ειτε εστω με συνδιοργανωση διαγωνισμων εστω με ξεχωρη φυσσα ανα κατηγορια εδω στην Ελλαδα απο τους συλλογους και κυριως οταν ο καθε συλλογος θεωρουσε αποδεκτες τις ξεχωρες γραμμες των τιμπραντο και εξασφαλιζε ευκολια ενταξης σε αυτον εκτροφεων καθε γραμμης .Οταν εννοω ενταξης εννοω ευκαιρια διαγωνιστικη , οχι δαχτυλιδιου ... Κατι που ειναι εφικτο , μονο αν τα καταστατικα των συλλογων κανανε σαφη αναφορα στον πλουραλισμο αυτο .

----------


## greekbull

Δημητρη της FOCDE οι κριτες μπορουν να κρινουν πουλια κλασικο γτ το επιτρεπει η φυσα ... δλδ υπαρχει απολυτη αντιστοιχια στις κλασικο φωνες ... το αντιθετο ομως δεν γινεται. Η φυσα της FOE δεν εχει αντιστοιχια στις  φωνες της FOCDE. Αλλωστε αυτος ειναι ο λογος που στο παγκοσμιο χρησιμοποιείται η φυσα της FOCDE. Τα ντισκοντινουο ειναι εντελως αλλο κεφαλαιο γι αυτο και δεν μιλαω γι αυτα. Θα ηταν μεγαλη αδικια να διαγωνισθει ενα κλασικο πουλι με ενα μη κλασικο στον ιδιο διαγωνισμο. Το αδικημενο θα ηταν το μη κλασικο προφανως. Κι αυτο γτ αυτο που ειναι ζητουμενο για τους "κλασικαδες" αποτελει μη ζητουμενο για τους αλλους. Στους "κλασικαδες" το τιμπρε πρεπει να σπαει "καρυδια" ... στους αλλους ...ισα που να υπαρχει για να χαρακτηριζει τη ρατσα. Γενικα οι βαθμοι που θα παρει ενα πουλι δεν εχουν να κανουν με την πολυπλοκοτητα και την ομορφια του κελαιδισματος (δυστυχως!!!) αλλα μονο με το αν το πουλι λεει τις φωνες της φυσας. Π.χ. ενα πουλι που θα ειχε 10  διαφορετικα conjountas και 10 διαφορετικα floreos δλδ 20 διαφορετικες φωνες θα βαθμολογουνταν μονο για τις 2 νοτες του. Δλδ θα επαιρνε παρα πολυ χαμηλη βαθμολογια. Στο αυτι μας ομως θα ηχουσε σαν μαγικο. 
      Το να μιλαμε για το τιμπραντο δεν τελειωνει ποτέ και το ενα θέμα θα ανοιγει ενα αλλο καινουριο. Οπου και να πηγε η ρατσα αυτη διχασε τους εκτροφεις της. Το ιδιο εγινε και εδω στην Ελλαδα ... αλλωστε εμεις οι Ελληνες δεν θελουμε και πολυ για να διχαστουμε ... το εχουμε στο τσεπακι μας.

----------


## panos70

> *jk21*          Προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι η fosde μπορει να κρινει φλορεο αλλα και  classico ισαξια , αρκει ο κριτης να θελει να κρινει σωστα και οχι  υποκειμενικα ως μην λατρης της μια γραμμης , ισως με μικρες αλλαγες εστω  .


 Ποσο σωστα τα λες εδω και συμφωνω απόλυτα

----------


## jk21

το << με μικρες αλλαγες έστω >> που εγραψα Κωστα , αυτο εννοουσα . Στο να ενισχυονται καποιες νοτες περισσοτερο στην foe ωστε και ενα floreo πουλι να μπορει να παρει επαρκη βαθμολογια .

Οπως και να εχει , η φυσα που κανει χρηση η com  στο παγκοσμιο οπως ειπες  , ειναι η fosde και αν γινοτανε ενα πραγματικα πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα εδω , αυτη θα ειχε ως βαση . Για μενα θα μπορουσε να γινει αν ο κριτης που ερχοτανε να κρινει τα classico (γιατι οχι σε ξεχωρη κατηγορια αν αυτο βοηθουσε στη συμφωνια των συλλογων ) ηταν κατοχος ή πρωην εκτροφεας classico ασχετα αν κρινει με fosde και ειναι αρκετοι αυτοι νομιζω  .

Εγω παντως συνεχιζω να επιμενω οτι εχουμε να κανουμε με το ιδιο αιμα πουλιων , το ιδιο ειδος , απλα με διαφορετικα χαρακτηριστικα που δημιουργηθηκανε επικτητα και οχι γενετικα . Ειναι το ιδιο , οσο κοκκινα ειναι και τα χιονε και τα εντονα , οσο gloster ειναι και τα buff και τα yellow ....

----------


## greekbull

> Εγω παντως συνεχιζω να επιμενω οτι εχουμε να κανουμε με το ιδιο αιμα πουλιων , το ιδιο ειδος , απλα με διαφορετικα χαρακτηριστικα που δημιουργηθηκανε επικτητα και οχι γενετικα . Ειναι το ιδιο , οσο κοκκινα ειναι και τα χιονε και τα εντονα , οσο gloster ειναι και τα buff και τα yellow ....


Δημητρη αν ανατρεξει κανεις στην ιστορια του τιμπραντο (η οποια ειναι παραδεκτη απο ολους και δεν χωραει αμφισβητηση) θα δει οτι αρχικα οι Ισπανοι ειχαν ενα εγχωριο καναρινι μικροσωμο που ελεγε πανω κατω οπως τα σημερινα ντισκοντινιουο. Στην συνεχεια και επειδη την εποχη εκεινη (δεκαετια του 50) μεσουρανουσε το χαρτζ , οι Ισπανοι απο την ματαιοδοξια τους,  ζευγαρωσαν το μεγαλυτερο μερος των εγχωριων πουλιων τους με χαρτζ για να δωσουν το το τιμπρε στα δικα τους πουλια και με Σγουρα του Βορρα για να δωσουν στυλ και μεγεθος στα μικροσωμα δικα τους εγχωρια.Αυτο ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα την γεννηση μιας νεας ρατσας καναρινιων που ονομαστηκαν Τιμπραντο. Εκεινα τα πρωτα τιμπραντο ειναι τα τιμπραντο κλασικο. Πολλοι εκτροφεις ομως ενθυμουμενοι το ντοπιο εγχωριο καναρινι με τις γλυκες και παραξενες φωνες του αρχισαν να κανουν στροφη στην εκτροφη τους και να προσπαθουν να επαναφερουν εκεινο το κελαιδισμα στα τιμπραντο τους. Στην  προσπαθεια τους αυτη προσπαθησαν να απαλλαγουν απο σκληρες φωνες οπως τα τσαου και πιαου και τις σκληρες τιμπρε ενω αντιθετα επανεφεραν στο κελαιδισμα τις νεροφωνες , τα φλαουτα , τα διηχα κλπ Για να το πετυχουν αυτο εγιναν διαφορες διασταυρωσεις με τα λιγα εναπομειναντα εγχωρια καναρινια αλλα και διασταυρωσεις με αγριο καναρινι. Στην πορεια τους αυτη γεννηθηκαν οι υποκατηγοριες Floreo και Intermidio για τα τα τιμπραντο. Ο πρωτος σκληροπυρηνικος κωδικας της FOE αντικατασταθηκε με τον πιο πληρη κωδικα της FOCDE που εδινε την ευκαιρια σε περισσοτερους εκτροφεις με διαφορετικα γουστα να παιρνουν μερος στους αγωνες. Στοχος ομως ηταν το Discontinouo. Τωρα που μιλαμε τα Discontinouo εχουν τους φανατικους οπαδους τους και πλεον σιγα σιγα οδευουν στην αποσχιση τους απο τα Τιμπραντο( και λογικο ειναι ). 
    Αν αναλογιστει κανεις λοιπον ολα αυτα καταλαβαινει χωρις αμφιβολια οτι κοινος προγονος ολων των τιμπραντο ειναι το ντοπιο εγχωριο ισπανικο καναρινι. Με αυτη την εννοια ναι εχουν το ιδιο αιμα. Με τον ιδιο τροπο που ολες οι ρατσες σκυλων εχουν κοινους προγονους. Απο κει και περα αφου το ζητουμενο σε ολες τις υποκατηγοριες ειναι διαφορετικο προφανως και οι επιλογες στα ζευγαρωματα ολα αυτα τα χρονια ειναι διαφορετικες ... με αποτελεσμα χρονο με το χρονο τα πουλια να μην εχουν πλεον καμια σχεση σε οτι αφορα το γονιδιακο τους υλικο. Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη πανω στο θεμα και δεν περιμενω να την ασπαστουν ολοι.

----------


## jk21

Eιναι σιγουρο οτι αυτη ειναι η αποδεκτη ιστορια απο ολες τις πλευρες ; 

Παντως το τραγουδι του classico δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με harz  (δεν θα το αντεχα ...  ) ουτε η εμφανιση του εχει σχεση εστω και λιγο με το φτερωμα των σγουρων του Βορρα .Δεν ειναι καν αποδεκτα στη ρατσα τα φτερα που πανε να κατσαρωσουν 


Προσωπικα παντως  , αν εψαχνα κατι σε ασυνεχη ρυθμο , δεν θα ταξιδευα ισπανια ...  εχω το γνησιο κορυφαιο στο ειδος του στην Ελλαδα ... carduelis carduelis balcanica 


δεν ενδιαφερει πολλους αλλα η δικια μου ορεξη για ... κολοκυθοπιττα ειναι καπου μεταξυ classico και intermedio

----------


## greekbull

Ειναι απολυτως σιγουρη η ιστορια του τιμπραντο. Δεν ειναι κατι που σκαρφιστηκα η ακουσα. Ειναι καταγεγραμμενο σε πολλα περιοδικα ορνιθοκουλτουρας κσι εχει αναφερθει πολλες φορες ακομα και σε σεμιναρια κλασικο πουλιων.Εμενα τα γουστα μου για κολοκυθοπιτα Δημητρη ειναι αυτη η κολοκυθοπιτα που συνοδευεται με λιγο προβειο κοντοσουφλι. Χαχαχαχα

----------

